# Evolution zeigt neue Mails nicht an

## korz

Hallo,

seit kurzem arbeitet mein Evolution (2.26.3) nicht mehr richtig. Wenn neue Mails ankommen, wird das zwar in der linken Spalte angezeigt, die Mails tauchen aber nicht in der Mail-Liste auf. Wenn ich in der linken Spalte mit der rechten Maustaste auf Inbox klicke und "Mark messages as read" auswähle, dann tauchen sie plötzlich doch in der Mailliste auf. 

Insgesamt verwaltet mein Evolution vier Mailaccounts, aber nur bei einem tritt dieses Problem auf. Der einzige Unterschied ist, daß dieser Account ein pop3 Account ist, die anderen sind alle imap Accounts.

Das Problem trat auf, ohne daß ich irgendwas an der Konfiguration oder am ganzen System geändert hatte.

Wäre toll, wenn jemand rat weiß.

Gruß

----------

